# New cage!



## lisagraphix (May 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My boyfriend got me an early birthday present! I love it! And my babes do too 

This was their first cage (they had it for about 6 weeks maybe lol) 








I liked it but it seemed kind of small to me.. Note this are my first rats so i didn't know.. They sold me this as a rat cage..

And this is their cage now! :










I want seem to find any brand but its so nice! My ratites are so happy!
Anyone has some tips on what to put in it? Or how to make it nicer for them? Are the blankets okay in them or is this not the way i should put them in? I noticed my ratites tend to pull them to the middle so how do i keep them in place? And how many times should i wash them? Sorry for all the questions haha ;D Im just so happy with the cage!!;D


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Well I have a whole slew of blankets, so I change my blankets every day, every other day at the latest. If you have a lot, like I do, I just wash them all when I have the last 2 in. You may want to try some sort of hanging hammock or tube in there. Easily made by just buying cheap blanket or using old clothes and use a safety pins to attach to cage. I would worry about securing the towels, they will pull them where they like them.


----------



## neverdrella (May 30, 2012)

I found that whatever I did to tie the blankets down my rats would always chew them up and tear them so you could replace them with lino from a carpet store? just ask for some offcuts which'll be free or very little and cut them to the shape of the shelves to protect their feet from walking on wires. also what bedding do you have at the bottom? looks like a really nice cage!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Shame on them for selling you a hamster cage for rats. I'm glad you got them a new home, I bet they LOVE it! I don't have levels and ramps in my cage (more like hammocks galore, they like jumping down into them) so I'm no help there but like the previous poster, I'm curious as to what kind of shaving those are.


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

You can use binder clips to clip down whatever you need to. That looks like a super fun cage, im sure they love it!


----------



## lisagraphix (May 9, 2012)

I use beech wood chips as bedding.. First i was using some kind of saw dust but my ratties sneezed a lot with that bedding


----------



## neverdrella (May 30, 2012)

I'm not sure about beech wood being a soft wood or hard wood but there's a good thread here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39483-Suitable-Bedding-amp-Litter-Training-Guides about suitable beddings


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think the beech is much better for them but not sure, they don't sell it as bedding here in the US. If you could get your hands on some Carefresh or aspen bedding it would be better. Best would be using flannel liners and a litter box but if you can't you can't. Some people like the granular stuff too.


----------



## gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

The New cage is nice. I can't believe they sold a hamster cage for a rat. I put a tons of hammocks in mine and if you have a sewing machine, it is so much easier and affordable to make your own. My rats shred them, so making my own I don't feel as bad throwing out a ten dollar hammock. I also use carefresh. Anything that has to do with trees made into a bedding are bad for rats breathing. you can also line your cage with fleece and ise binder clips to hold it down. That's a big money saver.


----------



## lisagraphix (May 9, 2012)

I can't believe this store.. They sold me this cage for 2 rats!


----------



## lisagraphix (May 9, 2012)

I found a way to use both cages  So now the other one doesn't have to collect dust! The girls love it


----------

